
Get Ready for Same-Sex Reproduction - ohjeez
https://medium.com/neodotlife/same-sex-reproduction-artificial-gametes-2739206aa4c0
======
cinbun8
> “I do think we’re less than 10 years away from making research-grade
> gametes,” she says

> Even then, same-sex reproduction will face one more biological hurdle:
> scientists would need to somehow make a cell derived from a woman, who has
> two X chromosomes, into a sperm cell with one X and one Y chromosome, and do
> the reverse, turning an XY male cell into an XX female egg cell

So no time soon.

I'm still only just getting used to the whole surrogacy thing (not related to
the same-sex procedure described in the latter section of the article) that
gay couples use today. When I grew up, none of my friends were from gay
parents that had the child through a surrogate mother. It's becoming more and
more common now. There are even books aimed at explaining gay relationships -
[http://www.gayrva.com/arts-culture/the-most-amazing-
german-c...](http://www.gayrva.com/arts-culture/the-most-amazing-german-
childrens-book-explaining-same-sex-relationships-youll-see-today/)

Not that I'm against it or for it. Just observing that it was not something I
had to understand while growing up.

